# Help



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

Hello
I am totally new to the Mac world (windows user) and would like to buy a pc for my Grandmother who is new to the computer world. She has sent 1/2 emails with guidance from me on a windows PC but has not moved further than that. She has finally decided to buy some sort of computer. What i am wondering, is it worth while her buying a mac: for these reasons:


They are easier to setup and use
They are incompatible with most malwares and viruses therefore safer for a beginner

Is that true in comparison with a Windows based PC?
Would emails, photos and possibly web cam/voice chat be compatible between PC and mac?
Can anyone site any more problems/good things for a PC vs. a MAC

All she really wants to use it for is Email, Photos (sent from family and friends), Word Processing, Webcam and Voice Chat and possibly to use with her digital camera.

I have looked at lots of models, could you guys reccommend some? She's in Australia so perhaps apple.com/au is the place to look if you have time

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello michael_jii:

I switched over to Macs about 4 years ago. 

Learning the OS environment is easy for a novice. It is pretty much flawless as far as "problems" go (spyware, viruses, etc.) In other words - it is quite easy to maintain as compared to a PC. 

From what you describe your Gma intends to do with it, YES a Mac would be able to handle all of that with no problem.

The big question is: do you (or she) want to spend the money for a Mac when she can get a PC for cheaper, considering that she just wants to do basic work with it?

If money is no object, then I would suggest an iBook as it would be portable and easy for her to move around. If she would rather have a desktop and doesn't want to spend the money, then the Mac Mini would be perfect for her.

I'm sure others will pipe in opinions - good and bad  - for you to consider.

Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the advice... 

The iBook and MacMini i think are the final 2 options... any words on these or other issues?

Thanks again Yankee Rose.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Michael:

You won't be disappointed by going with a Mac. 

I would make a suggestion - and that is to wait until after Mac World in January. Apple notoriously introduces new products and upgrades to current products and this year there are rumblings within the industry that they will be revamping the Mac Mini, and possibly introducing iBooks with Intel chips (though most insiders agree the Intel chip iBooks might not be introduced until late this year.) In any case -- I would take the time to read through some reviews of the Mac Mini and the iBook, to decide which system would be best for your Grandmother. I'm looking forward to Mac World -- my son is getting a gift certificate to the Apple Store for Christmas and I'm anxious to see what will be new or improved! (Last year the Shuffle was introduced).

Here is a good link from a Mac forum for reviews of the Mac Mini:

http://www.macaddict.com/forums/search/1995471839

Best of luck.  Hopefully others will jump in here and give their opinions.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Here's a link to a review of the iBook from a PC user:

http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2142


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks again, that's really helpful


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

Any new developments or suggestions guys? 

She'll be buying Q1 2006, mabye even January

thanks again


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

BUMP

or for that matter, anything we should know/ consider such as problems/setbacks vs. windows?

Thanks again..


----------



## rebeccap (Jan 10, 2006)

You should hear some time this week what Apple is coming out with. MacWorld starts today and Steve Jobs should be giving his keynote. Check http://www.apple.com and http://www.macworld.com for updates.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again Michael:

Here's a little "teaser", possibly. Apple is notoriously mum, though:

http://www.cnn.com/2006/TECH/ptech/01/09/apple.macworld.reut/index.html

I know I'm anxiously waiting!


----------



## rebeccap (Jan 10, 2006)

The Apple store is down which means they are updating something. I keep praying the keynote will be on iTunes somehow. The Macworld Expo site just went back up.

Since I moved to Wisconsin from California, I haven't been able to attend MacWorld in 5 years.


----------



## rebeccap (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey, how do we get a live feed for the keynote? iTunes?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi rebeccap:

Evidently you can get a live broadcast from in an Apple store. 

I've been updating through Engadget.

I'm going to be in California next month -- one month too late! 

Can't wait to find out "Oh, and one more thing . . . ."


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

This is a good live update link too:

http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Looks like the big new thing is a Macbook Pro -- http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/

Cool!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

If I were getting a computer for granny it would be the new IMac---17" with the Intel processor. It looks idiot proof and all she needs to sit in front of it and away she goes.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

thnanks for the help guys, it's really appreciated! 
linskyjack.. i think it'll be a powerbook in the end, because she'll want to move it around the house a bit. it's all the same OS and features though right?
yankee rose, thanks especially for all the helpful replies


----------

